# Virgin Media, TV. Do you pay in advance or in arrears?



## Grizzly (18 Jan 2021)

I have an account with Virgin Media, TV only.

I don't pay by DD. I pay by cheque, usually 6 months at a time. Then repeat.

I always thought that I was paying my next months usage in advance.  Today, I received a phone call from their customer call centre in India who said that I hadn't paid my last December payment. 

When I got my invoice in early January, I assumed that I had already paid for December and was being billed for my January viewing in advance.

Can anyone clarify the situation?  Thanks


----------



## horusd (18 Jan 2021)

I pay by DD and it is one month in ADVANCE. Paying by cheque is almost quaint, I'm surprised they allow it.


----------



## Páid (19 Jan 2021)

It's retro, just like their service.


----------



## horusd (19 Jan 2021)

Páid said:


> It's retro, just like their service.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> They have 'service'?


----------



## Tintagel (19 Jan 2021)

horusd said:


> I pay by DD and it is one month in ADVANCE


That's interesting. I thought that was the case with me as well, that I pay in advance.


----------



## Páid (19 Jan 2021)

Grizzly said:


> I have an account with Virgin Media, TV only.


I wonder are you paying the "Single product charge" where if you only avail of one product you pay an extra charge.


----------



## Grizzly (19 Jan 2021)

Páid said:


> I wonder are you paying the "Single product charge" where if you only avail of one product you pay an extra charge.


I pay €31 a month for my TV. Middle of the range package that does not seem to be available anymore.  Separately, I pay Vodafone €35 a month for my broadband plus landline phone that includes free calls.  Total €66 per month.

I seldom have problems with either service so I am happy to keep them separate.


----------



## Grizzly (23 Jan 2021)

I posted my payment by cheque on the 1 St. January.  It never arrived.

I have phoned their customer services to make a payment. Waited 45 minutes and nobody answered.

I signed in to their online My Virgin Media to pay.  Page is frozen and even trying to find a "Pay" button was extremely difficult.

I have never found it so hard to make a payment to a company in my life.


----------



## Peanuts20 (3 Feb 2021)

A word to the wise if anyone is thinking of renewing with Virgin. I rang their 1908 number and was on hold for 50 long and tedious minutes with no answer. Their webchat was quicker but was not offering any discount. After a bit of digging online I found the Limerick number of their loyalty team 061 272190. Rang it and was sorted and renewed with a 20% discount on my current price and double the broadband speed in 7 minutes.


----------

